# Linux mint + Windows 7 boot up problem.



## Anish (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,
Yesterday, I installed linux mint in a hp laptop , After installation, The GRUB boot loader showed windows 7. But when I select windows 7, it loads half a way, (when the qual color balls come flying,) it suddenly crashed and reboots with a BSOD. I tried to repair it with the windows installation cd. ..like bootrec /fixboot ..but of no use.
By the way, the laptop bios doesnot contain the hdd compatibility (the compatibility/achi) option.
When i executed bootrec /fixmbr in recovery console, GRUB dissappears ,even then the same thing happens with windows.
suggesstions please...

Thanks.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2011)

It's clearly a Windows problem.


----------



## Anish (Aug 12, 2011)

So, what should I do, probably, install linux mint first, then windows 7 and then configure to boot mint via easyBCD will do?


----------



## vaithy (Aug 12, 2011)

I have installed hundred time ,dual booting with xp and win 7 with most of major distro, yet to see such problems as u described...even when grub failed to boot other LINUX distros in trible booting cases it always boot the windows partition correctly,subject to that the windows partition is on 'c' (sda1 as linux read). also the partition that U selected for linux should be empty ( no windows system files 'system volume restore' exit there.
so the correct procedure is find out a empty partition  to install Linux..Say U have 'c' d' e' let the windows store 'system Volume restore.folder in 'e' partition, and u have formatted the'e' partition then installing Linux..
When U again boot, the changed state of partition table make windows to think about to go to the restore point, but this folder has already deleted? also it is possible that your anti virus programm has some special folder(in my case AVG will have the separate folder that removing the folder may bring the system hanging.. BUT BSOD means definately either Virus affection or compromised antivirus problem..
Install first windows 7 and install the Linux Mint in another empty partition..this is the standard  Dual-Booting.. easy BSD may be O.K but when linux mint updated grub automatically took charge of the booting and u will see some mess around there..
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 13, 2011)

Anish, do you have important data on the hdd??

if not, do a clean reinstall.... install windows first and then install linux later.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

Did you install Mint to the same partition?

Anyways, do what doomgiver says.


----------



## Anish (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for your replies guys...
Here is what i did:
1. Live booted with linux mint
2. made the four partitions in ext4 [/,/home,/boot,swap]
3. Left the two windows partitions intact (windows 7 - c drive and system reserved)
4. Then installed linux mint in its respective partitions.

I think I may have messed with the VBR of windows partition... But if i do so, it will never detect windows right? then how come it boots halfway and crashes?

Anyways preparing for a clean install. Thanks guys.


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 13, 2011)

is it a phoenix bios ? can you share the exact model of your laptop.


----------



## Anish (Aug 21, 2011)

Fixed! (fully formatting and reinstalling both windows and mint)
Any ways,
@cute.bandar: HP G42 and bios is Insyde h2o


----------

